# Border or edging along wrought iron fence



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

I didnt want to hijack the other thread. Any members here have photos of edging or borders for wrought iron fences? Weed eating along the fence eats up my string pretty bad. plus it takes a ton of time..

I am thinking edging and maybe putting stone underneath. Easier to maintain for sure, just not sure if aesthetically is should be a straight line along with the fence or more flowing maybe with mulch almost like small beds.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I did a crude mulch line by myself last year with a bed redefiner and a bunch of bagged mulch when it went on sale at the local big box. We are just now looking at landscapers to come out and do it professionally. We're going to do a three-foot border, with a three inch lip at the end, and basic mulch for now. Eventually the plan is to add some sort of border bush/tree around the perimeter. But at 300' linear feet of fence line, that's going to be a pricey project.


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

I would be interested to see photos of what you have now. Sounds similar to what I am looking to do.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Lol. I LITERALLY just put in some pavers so I can roll my lawn tractor over the edge. I'll send you pics tomorrow. I plan to Roundup the cracks between them.

At some point, I may put a cutting garden there, but I still have the border to deal with, with the neighbors' grass. They liked the idea of the pavers, and I mow their yard now, anyway.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Here it is. There was dead grass over it before because my teen was in charge of mowing my yard and my neighbor literally didn't mow last year.


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for the idea!


----------

